# Bones - Emily Deschanel



## Zepp88 (Dec 30, 2007)

Emily Deschanel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



She is the new Gillian Anderson as far as I'm concerned, she's hot, she' s a strong character and the TV show freakin rules. 

 

The show is like X Files without aliens, and more funny and sexy stuff.


----------



## Jarrett (Dec 30, 2007)

Very hot


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 30, 2007)

You have the weirdest taste in women.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeah, I'd knock the back out of her. *jerking arm motion*


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 30, 2007)

I like her sister Zooey better


----------



## technomancer (Dec 30, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> You have the weirdest taste in women.



She's really hot


----------



## Variant (Dec 31, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Emily Deschanel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really, her sister... way hotter.


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 1, 2008)

Variant said:


> Not really, her sister... way hotter.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 1, 2008)

Nah, Emily's hotter than Zoey. 


And...dude...Des....she's hot dude


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 2, 2008)

She's still hot.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 17, 2008)

This is still true.

And I'm bored.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 17, 2008)

She's not at all hot.  She scares me a bit too. She looks like she belongs civered in corpse paint or something.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 17, 2008)

The wikipedia pic isn't spectacular, but have you watched the show?


I would plow her fields like a would steal and Elfs cookie.


----------



## kristallin (Feb 18, 2008)

She's hot, but Zooey's hotter. That said, either one are fap-worthy.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 18, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> The wikipedia pic isn't spectacular, but have you watched the show?
> 
> 
> I would plow her fields like a would steal and Elfs cookie.



Seen the show on sky one over here. I just don't think she's at all attractive.


----------

